# Does midori browser and epiphany browser work on Raspberry PI 4 ?



## Alain De Vos (Jan 25, 2022)

I tried both and they didn't seem to work.
Anyone ?


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 25, 2022)

Let us know what works for you.
I would start with otter or falcon for QT based and work up.


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 25, 2022)

So midori is GTK based. I thought it was Qt.
www/midori
epiphany too
www/epiphany


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jan 25, 2022)

otter-browser works. qute-browser & falkon did not.
There seem to be only two working browsers, firefox & otter-browser.


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 26, 2022)

Very Nice. Sounds like SeaMonkey might be possible.

Are you using SCFB for x11 video driver?


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 26, 2022)

One more question.
What is the Desktop environment you are using on arm64?


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jan 29, 2022)

Alain De Vos said:


> I tried both and they didn't seem to work.





Alain De Vos said:


> qute-browser & falkon did not.



What are the error messages?


----------

